# Magnum tracked his first hog up



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Well it took a week and a half but Magnum tracked his first hog up today. He was silent so I shot it at about 20 yards. Probably 165 to 175 lb sow. It may just take this one hog or it may take a couple so he knows exactly what the game plan is. He tracks them up, I kill them. For doing depredation work like this, this is the way to train a dog. If he gets you close to a group of 10, I may get one at each stop but wherever they run to, he will track them up and I can kill all ten. No dogs get hurt everything is good and the whole group is eradicated. Probably not sporting enough for some but extremely effective way to use a dog.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"He was silent"

No baying? That could be scary if you can't locate him or was he just silent on line?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So he didn't go after the damn thing ?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

He is not sure what the game is. After a time or two, he should start barking if he is aways away. Today, he tracked like Reminton used to and was right with me. If he tracks with me it is better he doesn't bark. If he is going to cast out 100 yrds, he better bark and keep the pig busy. What he does naturally will determine how I use him. See, when I am actually hunting a silent dog, I start at the down wind end of an area. He has the wind and the possible track in his favor, the hogs have nothing but hearing when we are working into the breeze and they can see worth a damn. This is why a silent dog that stays with me can be so effective. As long as he stay silent and I keep quiet we can move right up on them. Anyways, I got the makins for a lot of chile verde.....if I get out there and finish cutting


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Good one Don. I was just getting ready to write and see if you and Magnum had been able to bring a hog down together yet. Give Magnum a big hug and all the guts! How much meat do you usually wind up with and how all does it cook up? I've had javalina before and it was quite gamey so had to cook it to mask some of the wild out of it. Did the chili verde (GREEN CHILI STEW WITH TOMATOES AND POTATOES IN IT), made a bbq glaze on it and cooked the ribs, made posole, and had pork steaks out of it. Not my favorite but good after learning how to season it. What do you do with all the meat?

At least you could pull the ranks back together and that Madnum can work as a loner. We'll just all have to pitch in and make sure you have supports for inside your boots, a back brace, heavy duty socks and comfy boots to walk in since you'll be doing much more walking!!!!!!! Anything we can send you? Ben Gay?

Good Boy Magnum!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Call me skeptical Don but, it sure looks like you found a dead hog and rolled it over before taking a pic with Magnum.

I'm looking at the dead grass next to the hog that is about the same size as the animal. For shame, Don.[-X

Just Kidding! Good job.


----------



## Mike Valente (Sep 14, 2010)

Howard Knauf said:


> Call me skeptical Don but, it sure looks like you found a dead hog and rolled it over before taking a pic with Magnum.
> 
> I'm looking at the dead grass next to the hog that is about the same size as the animal. For shame, Don.[-X
> 
> Just Kidding! Good job.


 
:lol::lol::lol: Ya Don looks like the hog died of natural causes! Excellent OB, did you use the "Place" command in order to get the picture.:lol::lol::lol:

Nice work!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> Call me skeptical Don but, it sure looks like you found a dead hog and rolled it over before taking a pic with Magnum.
> 
> I'm looking at the dead grass next to the hog that is about the same size as the animal. For shame, Don.[-X
> 
> Just Kidding! Good job.


Sure LOOKS like it....LOL...down to the leaves and sticks on the hog that stuck when it was rolled over...

Need CSI and an autopsy for verification.....

Good work Don, seriously...post a bunch more pictures now to squelch any doubts...not of the same hog moved around either, which seems to be common


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Don - you didn't say how much meat you get off a hog like that. Would be interested to know the texture and taste - gamey? Sure Magnum got his reward of the guts?

So you will be working him single instead of matching him up with another dog?  Reason I said we needed to get you some ben gay for all the walking you'll be doing with a single dog - instead of being able to trail in the truck! Gotten any more?

Waiting to hear more adventures.............


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Not a drop of blood on the dog. Cllean hunter.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> Not a drop of blood on the dog. Cllean hunter.



That's my choice in a working terrier. I had a hard dog to start with and one day hunting with two weeks recouping sucked. A good baying dog will hunt every day!


----------



## Steve Thomas (Mar 4, 2011)

Bob Scott said:


> That's my choice in a working terrier. I had a hard dog to start with and one day hunting with two weeks recouping sucked. A good baying dog will hunt every day!


My choice is like a carpenter's tool-box, a different dog for a different critter. Though for ME, a straight bayer would be my last choice. Sure, they can hunt every day, many times the same critter; cause they couldn't do their job the first day. LOL. If winning a ribbon or medalion in a man-made tunnel working a rat-piss soaked rag, was what blew my skirt up, I'd have a kennel-full of them. On the other end of the scale, I'm not particularly fond of a stupid hard dog, for the same reason you state, for the most part. But they too have their place.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I haven't been out but once for a few minutes since. Magnum is spending the week pened up with a female from S. Cal. The owner is supposed to pick her up Friday. They were tied within minutes of putting them together so he went ahead and paid the stud fee so I took that and paid the vet for Jack. It is a viscious circle. 
Don't need Ben Gay, haven't been able to walk without limping since I got that hog. I didn't have my block and tackle with me nor the gambrel so I didm have to wrestle the hog around on the ground. Seems they want to keep rolling over on hills. It was late so I stripped both hind legs off and had to roll her over and skin about a 10" section from the shoulders to the butt end and took the backstrap out and bagged it. The two legs of pork, bone feet and all were about 35lbs. Backstrap....4 or 5 lbs. All said and done, I took about 25lbs of boned meat. I am trying to get the legs a bit over 1/4 mile, up hill to the truck, while Magnum spent most of the time pulling them, and me, backwards down the hill. Normally, With the block and tackle where I can hang it I would take the front shoulders and liver also......which is all the good meat as far as I am concerned......just wasn't in the cards that evening. Your lucky to get 40% probably off a well fed winter hog. The one had over 1' of fat that is worthless, the heads alone weigh a lot, lots of heavy bone, entrails etc.. I took a big boar in to get it mounted a few years back that was caped from behind the chest forward including the head. Just that part of the cape forward with the head was 120lb. I also noticed I had trouble seeing the front sight on the 45/70 and couldn't see the buckhorn hardley at all. Time to put a heavy post in front and a good adjustable peep sight in place of the buckhorn. In all honesty, when I shot that pig, I sat down and had a mental discussion with myself on ethics....as I looked back up the mountain to where the truck was parked. Since I did have the bone saw and knives with me, it took what I could and called it a day. It was getting pretty dark by the time we headed home.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I use Blue Ice on my knee every night since this hog. Yesterday when I was tending the dogs in the yard. I didn't raise the leg up high enough when going through a double gate. Got my boot hooked on the top of the second gate and fell through pulling the main field gate shut on my other leg. Had a heck of a time getting myself extracted from that. Couldn't let go of the field gate because it was the only thing keeping me from going to the ground. I am probably going to have to start wearing my knee brace when hunting if I am going to hunt one dog. LMAO.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Steve Thomas said:


> My choice is like a carpenter's tool-box, a different dog for a different critter. Though for ME, a straight bayer would be my last choice. Sure, they can hunt every day, many times the same critter; cause they couldn't do their job the first day. LOL. If winning a ribbon or medalion in a man-made tunnel working a rat-piss soaked rag, was what blew my skirt up, I'd have a kennel-full of them. On the other end of the scale, I'm not particularly fond of a stupid hard dog, for the same reason you state, for the most part. But they too have their place.


Actually, I am hopng this dog is like Reminton and won't bay at all, but, he will have to stay right with me, or at least stay in sight. If he stays close and silent. he will get me to a lot of hogs. In this sense, I am going to use him as a straight tracking dog.


----------



## Kyle Graf (Feb 25, 2011)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I haven't been out but once for a few minutes since. Magnum is spending the week pened up with a female from S. Cal. The owner is supposed to pick her up Friday. They were tied within minutes of putting them together so he went ahead and paid the stud fee so I took that and paid the vet for Jack. It is a viscious circle.
> .


Hi Don
I am curious what the owner of the female bred to Magnum uses their Airedales for?
Kyle


----------



## Kyle Graf (Feb 25, 2011)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Actually, I am hopng this dog is like Reminton and won't bay at all, but, he will have to stay right with me, or at least stay in sight. If he stays close and silent. he will get me to a lot of hogs. In this sense, I am going to use him as a straight tracking dog.


Is Remington in Magnums pedigree?
Kyle


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Kyle Graf said:


> Hi Don
> I am curious what the owner of the female bred to Magnum uses their Airedales for?
> Kyle


Pet. Thought he may like to try hogs until I told him about Jack.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Kyle Graf said:


> Is Remington in Magnums pedigree?
> Kyle


Every male I owned is in Magnum's pedigree. Reminton was Winchester's littermate brother. He was also sire to Higgins.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Have you ever given any thoughts to taking a packhorse or mule into the field with you? That way you could pack both yourself and the meat out if you get too far from the truck or even an atv on a small trailer behind the truck? Of course, this makes alot more noise and smell then an equine does, the atv. Would help you with your walking issues a bit. This getting older is for the birds. I can totally relate to the catching the leg while trying to lift it over the fence and getting stuck. I have so many scars from mishaps - thank goodness both my horses and my dogs have learned to let me use them as braces to get up and down in tight spots.

Well, if Magnum didn't get his rewards of guts, he got better ones at home ......grin

Get well quick.....need more adventures and pics! Interesting about how much meat you can get.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Steve Thomas said:


> My choice is like a carpenter's tool-box, a different dog for a different critter. Though for ME, a straight bayer would be my last choice. Sure, they can hunt every day, many times the same critter; cause they couldn't do their job the first day. LOL. If winning a ribbon or medalion in a man-made tunnel working a rat-piss soaked rag, was what blew my skirt up, I'd have a kennel-full of them. On the other end of the scale, I'm not particularly fond of a stupid hard dog, for the same reason you state, for the most part. But they too have their place.


Not going to hunt the same critter every day. We hunted to eliminate critters from fields and barns. That means we dug to everything the dogs bayed in the ground or toss a lot of hay bales in barn lofts.
I don't disagree about a hard dog. They can have their place. One border bitch I had was very hard in the ground but sensible. Every thing I ever dug with he she had a jaw grip on the quarry and no bites on her. I still didn't care for that considering it may take and hour to dig. Her problems was size. Just to big for most of the holes here in the States. 
Either way, the group I hunted with generally didn't have a need or desire for the hard dogs.

On the man made tunnels
I've seen a number of terriers that slowed down considerably in the den trials after running head on into a **** in the ground. Seems to give some of them a little bit of caution for the "game" playing. :lol:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

"Though for ME, a straight bayer would be my last choice. Sure, they can hunt every day, many times the same critter; cause they couldn't do their job the first day."

Steve i am interested in this statement, it seems straight catch dogs now are becoming a thing of the past for the simple reason that you get less in a typical days work. the only reason i can think of for not running bay dogs is that you haven't had the experience of being around any good ones or people that know how to use them. not trying to put you down but wondering how you can get behind that staement. if you are hunting the same "critter" everyday the weak link in that team is clearly the handler not the dog - that much seems obvious???

cheers


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Another reason for a good baying dog. We weren't out just to see what we or the dogs could kill. If the dog was in the ground with a possum it was easy enough to let it go. Same with fox in most instances.
The ground hogs did heavy crop damage as could the *****. ***** in the barn loft not only ruined a lot of hay but they could also carrying disease that could create health problems with horses.


----------



## Steve Thomas (Mar 4, 2011)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> "Though for ME, a straight bayer would be my last choice. Sure, they can hunt every day, many times the same critter; cause they couldn't do their job the first day."
> 
> Steve i am interested in this statement, it seems straight catch dogs now are becoming a thing of the past for the simple reason that you get less in a typical days work. the only reason i can think of for not running bay dogs is that you haven't had the experience of being around any good ones or people that know how to use them. not trying to put you down but wondering how you can get behind that staement. if you are hunting the same "critter" everyday the weak link in that team is clearly the handler not the dog - that much seems obvious???
> 
> cheers


I'm going to make an assumption here. My comment was actually in reply to Bob's, concerning digging dogs. My assumption is that you are speaking of hogdogs, I have no real experiance there. ??


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Steve my error, i was assuming the discussion was about huntin pigs. i know nuthin about digging dogs. apologies. could still be a good thread though. 

Don or Bob i am thinking of importing a straw in next 2 years, will need someone honest to maybe check on proceedings, sound like sumthin you'd be up for. i will pay for the time/travel etc.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Here ya go, Don. Hog hunting Florida style:mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Steve my error, i was assuming the discussion was about huntin pigs. i know nuthin about digging dogs. apologies. could still be a good thread though.
> 
> Don or Bob i am thinking of importing a straw in next 2 years, will need someone honest to maybe check on proceedings, sound like sumthin you'd be up for. i will pay for the time/travel etc.



:-o "Straw"? :-k
What sort of "proceedings"?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Here ya go, Don. Hog hunting Florida style:mrgreen:




Not sure if I even want to see what sort of dog could catch and hold that critter. 
I suspect the hog didn't even have time for a !OH SHIT!:-o


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Straw/ draw, not sure what word is used in the states to get a sample of semen for AI. 

proceedings would be check dog macthes its identity etc, the only issue is validating the process, not actually doing any of it

i shouldn't really have asked you, there will be some processes that one can follow safely, someone will know about.

cheers


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Straw/ draw, not sure what word is used in the states to get a sample of semen for AI.
> 
> proceedings would be check dog macthes its identity etc, the only issue is validating the process, not actually doing any of it
> 
> ...




You'd be better off with a breeder that has gone through the process. I did a frozen semen with a Norwich some 20 yrs ago but it was on the owner of the bitch's dime. Even her suggestion for the vet that did the procedure.
In other words, I'm clueless! :grin:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

yeah will find someone when the time comes, its basically just someone who has been through it that i could trust. shame that i have to doubt the integrity of strangers but if i learned anything from this n similar forums there are a lot of dodgy characters in the commercial end of this industry.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Steve my error, i was assuming the discussion was about huntin pigs. i know nuthin about digging dogs. apologies. could still be a good thread though.
> 
> Don or Bob i am thinking of importing a straw in next 2 years, will need someone honest to maybe check on proceedings, sound like sumthin you'd be up for. i will pay for the time/travel etc.


 I am always game. Peter, have you any idea what breed of dog you are looking for and where before getting too commited? Like Bob, I have never done it myself but fully understand why yu would want things verified. It is one of the reasons I got the East German dog from Stew. Just don't have to worry about what he said.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Don it would be a 'hula, is there anything else worth huntin with??? - Airdale perhaps  jus kiddin. 

getting a short list of dogs/breeders, want a good relationship with breeder first which means miles travelled n time. 

JMO the easier a breeder is to find on the net i take that as a bad sign so am monitoring potentials in other ways, ie specific forums, private e-mails, phone calls, word of mouth,...etc

the written/published info available on currs is mainly bay pen results - as with any sport the specialisation has an impact on other traits - i want a cold nose dog n that info won't show in the bay pen.

tested my young dog with some experienced dogs, a bit unsure but showed enough to keep the project going, dog will only be bred if it does excellent work with benefit of experience/miles - i can now (as a result of test) get good working owners for every pup produced which is re-assuring, and a real compliment, that means a lot to me. problem is the lines are all close - not necessarily a bad thing but want to hopefully contribute something by an outcross - thats the motivation for this.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

There seems to be a ton of them in the South East. LA State dog!
Why not hook up with someone down there and go hunting! I would think some of the better breeders would be open to that. Even if it's just with a group of admirers you would still get lots of info first hand.
JMO but pen work as I've seen it sucks! Kinda like throwing a terrier in a box with a raccoon. It doesn't do a thing as far as showing hunting ability, not to mention it's on the wrong side of humane in my books.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

yeah same sentiments because the pen isn't hunting. the worst bit is they score highly when dog doesn't break eye contact. around here thick lantana vegetation a dog would be sliced open pretty quick if it couldn't break eye contact. 

some people don't get that cause they never been huntin hogs that refuse outright to run n are in very thick vegetation. we need brains in a dog more than drive.


----------

